# Cumberland County(ME) Sheriff's Deputy Position



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

The Cumberland County Sheriff’s Office is a very progressive law enforcement agency that promotes a Community Policing philosophy. Sheriff’s Deputies are provided with excellent equipment and have outstanding resources available. Deputies have the ability to receive training to join one of the specialized units such as K‐9, Emergency Services Unit, Honor Guard, Crisis Negotiation Team, Evidence Technician, Marine Patrol, Accident Reconstruction, and Dive Team. 

JOB PURPOSE: Protect and serve the citizens and visitors of Cumberland County by conducting routine patrols, responding to calls for service, and enforcing laws. 

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS: Must meet minimum age requirement and pass physical agility test, as established by the Maine Criminal Justice Academy. Applicants must have passed the written (ALERT) test and completed the Maine Criminal Justice Academy Basic Law Enforcement Training Program or equivalent. High School Diploma or equivalent and valid Maine Driver’s License required at time of hire. Preference will be given to post‐secondary education, certified law enforcement experience and/or military experience. Full‐time Police Academy graduates preferred. CCSO Law Enforcement Department Deputy Sheriffs are required to reside within the state of Maine and within a 27‐mile circumference of the intersection of Route 302 and Route 35 located in Cumberland County, Windham, Maine; or within Cumberland County, Maine.

Essential Functions: 
 Prevents crime by explaining and enforcing applicable federal, state, county, and local laws and ordinances; teaching preventative, protective, and defensive tactics; mediating disputes; patrolling assigned area; responding to notices of disturbances; conducting searches; observing suspicious activities; detaining suspects. 
 Apprehends suspects by responding to complaints and calls for help; observing violations; making arrests. 
 Conducts criminal investigations by gathering evidence; interviewing victims, witnesses and suspects.
 Documents observations and actions by radioing information; completing reports. 
 Fulfills court orders by serving summonses, subpoenas, protection orders and arrest warrants. 
 Maintains safe traffic conditions by monitoring and identifying traffic violations; enforcing traffic laws, investigating accidents; reporting unsafe streets and facilities. 
 Minimizes personal injury by rescuing and reviving victims; providing basic first aid; radioing for medical assistance. 
 Ensures back up coverage by assisting other patrol officers, state police, municipal police, and other law enforcement agencies as needed. 
 May be assigned to specialty duties: drug investigator, ESU Team Member, Dive Team, K‐9 Handler, CIT, Accident Reconstructionist, etc. 
 Maintains operations by following department policies and procedures; recommending changes. 
 Ensures operation of equipment by practicing use; completing preventative maintenance requirements; following manufacturer’s instructions; trouble shooting malfunctions; notifying supervisor of needed repairs; evaluating new equipment and techniques. 
 Maintains professional and technical knowledge by studying county and local laws and ordinances; attending educational workshops; reviewing professional publications; practicing skills; participating in professional societies. 
 Contributes to team effort by accomplishing related results as needed. 
 Supports the county’s safety and health policies by attending required safety training programs; reporting all accidents, and suspected safety hazards to supervisor. 
 Fulfills job function by participating as an active member in training; participating on county task forces and performing other responsibilities as assigned.

Cumberland County offers an excellent, comprehensive benefits package and is proud of its talented and dedicated workforce. Come join our team and culture of engaged employees. Our strong management team is dedicated to providing employees with inspiring leadership, a positive and friendly workplace, support, encouragement and the necessary tools for success. We offer tuition reimbursement, wellness program, and professional development and training opportunities. Salary is competitive and contingent upon qualifications and experience. Possible lateral pay and benefits for current fulltime Police Officers as permitted by Collective Bargaining Agreement. Submit application online by visiting http://www.cumberlandso.org/DocumentCenter/View/5969/Patrol-DeputyEmployment-Application-. Applications will be accepted until position is filled.


----------

